# FreeBSD 9 RC-1 stuck at boot menu



## ehwood (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, sorry if this has been reported elsewhere, but I'm having this peculiar issue with both FreeBSD 9 RC1 and the equivalent release of PC-BSD, as well as in GhostBSD 2.5 beta 2 and FreeBSD 8.2 (all 64-bit versions) where it reaches the boot menu and just sits there, apparently accepting no inputs. The keyboard seems functional, as the caps lock still engages and disengages. In some instances, the menu would scroll up a bit and some text about returning to the menu or booting would appear, though it didn't accept any input there either. Also, in any case where the cursor was visible, e.g. for the countdown on the FreeBSD 8.2 menu, it appeared to move very rapidly, and the number wasn't changing (stuck at 10 for the countdown).

My hardware is:

Gigabyte M68MT-S2P rev. 3.1 motherboard, Phenom II X6 1100T BE processor, 8GB RAM, nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti video card, a Sony BD-RW drive & a GPT-labeled 3TB HD.

Anything I might try to get things moving? Also, would installing to and booting from that 3TB GPT-labeled HD be a problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 1, 2011)

GPT should not be a problem. Where on your disk have you (or the installer) placed the freebsd-boot (a 64 or 128 K) partition? Boot a live-cd if unsure.


----------

